
You can finally buy Bitcoins via credit card - qwickbit
https://qwickbit.com/
======
s_henry_paulson
"Using a unique set of proprietary algorithms"

If (noOfFriends > 50) && (wallPosts > 10) { completeTransaction(); }

~~~
mholkesvik
lol. Don't give away our secret sauce!!

------
bcl
I would need alot more information about this before I'd be comfortable buying
btc from them.

~~~
davidbrk
what kind of information? also, name was a bit confusing, but I suppose it's
<https://qwickbit.com/> pretty simple design.

------
joezydeco
Why would I give it a credit card # _and_ access to my Facebook account at the
same time?

~~~
mholkesvik
We use an established third party credit card processing platform, so no
financial information is stored locally.

